

Ask HN: What would you do with massive, cheap incoming bandwidth? - wanderr

I work for a site that uses a terrifyingly huge amount of outgoing bandwidth. The thing is, bandwidth purchased at this scale is symmetrical, so we are only using 1% of the incoming bandwidth that we have access to.<p>If someone has a great business idea for how to take advantage of that inexpensive incoming bandwidth (remote backups?) this could be a decent opportunity. Could be a new or existing business.<p>For the record I'm not actually in a position to make business deals but I can certainly get the right people in touch.
======
atomical
It's not uncommon. Datacenters will make deals with their customers. I ran a
spider for some time off a 100 megabit connection. It was a shared connection
which made it dirt cheap and they had a lot of spare incoming and it didn't
bother them if I used it 24/7.

------
jiaaro
how about datamining services? lots of data goes in, only aggregated data goes
out (much smaller)

------
byoung2
Isn't incoming bandwidth usually very cheap anyway? The problem is that you
have to either store it or transfer it back out, which are both more
expensive.

~~~
wanderr
It would make sense if it is, I imagine most services have an excess of
incoming bandwidth for the same reason we do, we just have even more of it as
a % because we serve bigger files. But yeah I have no idea what pricing for
incoming bandwidth typically would be...

